

Are Price Comparison sites biased? - peterengland
https://tolmoll.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/are-price-comparison-sites-biased/

======
captn3m0
The reason Junglee doesn't list FK/SD products is that they are not permitted
to. A little while back, Junglee accidentally added a few listings from
Flipkart, and Flipkart’s response was to take them down:

>Nah! Sorry to spoil the gossip, but it isn’t us. We’ll be talking to the
Junglee team to take down the listings, and hopefully finding the culprit :)

Source: [http://qr.ae/7r7R4B](http://qr.ae/7r7R4B)

The truth is that sites like Flipkart and Myntra are actively trying to avoid
price comparison (Myntra is now app-only), so as to discourage customers from
looking for cheapest prices, and settle on brand loyalty instead.

------
umangd
ALl these price comparison sites work on commission model. They get paid when
you reach the site from their link. I also think you need to obtain permission
to list any ecommerce site. Maybe flipkart and snapdeal didnt allow Junglee to
put their info.

Similar thing happened to mysmartprice as well, when they werewnt showing
flipkart.

~~~
nhdev
As someone who has run a couple sites like this I can give some insight to
that.

You don't necessarily need permission to display an offer but you do need a
relationship to get a commission on the sale. These relationships can either
be brokered through so called "Affiliate Networks" (most common) or when a
site gets big enough they could be direct business development deals with the
commerce site's marketing team.

It is a low profit business segment as it is (you have to generate a lot of
volume to make serious money) so diluting it by including non-commission
websites is not very common.

It is, however, somewhat common to list higher commission products near the
top of the list. This is a poor user experience so usually it is only done if
the two offers have the same price.

